

Ask HN: Developers-without-much-budget, how did you make your site look great? - hoodoof

So you&#x27;re a great developer, you developed an impressive web app.<p>But you&#x27;re a one man band, or a small company bootstrapping, without alot of cash to blow on expensive designers. Maybe you&#x27;ve got a few hundred or a few grand to spend on design.<p>How the heck did you get from something that LOOKS like a programmer designed it, to something that looks sexy and modern?<p>What&#x27;s your story of how you did it? Did you somehow find a designer, if yes from where and how much did they cost? Or did you take some other path?<p>How does a developer without resources get a site&#x2F;web app to look great?
======
eschutte2
Well, some people do both design and development. But you could also just buy
a canned theme.

